# any reason why i cant make a table saw out of a mitre saw?



## eatthis (4 Mar 2015)

as above iv got 2 mitre saws and no table saw.
it occured to me to pull 1 of them to pieces and iv ended up with a pretty compact blade motor and trigger assembly which i reckon i could make into a lifting table with the blade popping through. 
is there anything inherently wrong with the idea or not?
ps its got a 250mm blade attached atm, i assume i can now fit any blade i like due to the lack of a gaurd?


----------



## Doug B (4 Mar 2015)

Easier to bolt a cheap hand held circular saw under a flat surface with the blade sticking through & at least then you will have a riving knife.


----------



## eatthis (4 Mar 2015)

thats what it looks like atm


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2015)

Have a go by all means, but don't forget to fit a riving knife and blade guard securely.
If you just need a small saw for light site work then buy the cheapie http://www.screwfix.com/p/energer-enb53 ... ApS98P8HAQ
I have one screwed to a piece of ply 3"x 2" runner screwed underneath and cramped in a workmate.
cuts all sorts and really handy AND it's guarded, My dad gave it to me 
It is used i preference to my 10" table saw that has a big motor, is loud and jumps about an inch, when i start it.
Regards Rodders


----------

